# N Scale 4-8-4



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and have been looking for a nice northern type, I bought a Bachmann AT&SF 3751 a while back and it is a massive piece of crap. I called Bachmann many times and they didn't do anything about it. I'm now looking for a older or really credited locomotive. Does any body have any suggestions, I have found a Con-Cor S2 Great Northern that is in great shape and has a great price.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

UP4000series said:


> I'm new to the forum and have been looking for a nice northern type, I bought a Bachmann AT&SF 3751 a while back and it is a massive piece of crap. I called Bachmann many times and they didn't do anything about it. I'm now looking for a older or really credited locomotive. Does any body have any suggestions, I have found a Con-Cor S2 Great Northern that is in great shape and has a great price.


If you want to sell that Bachmann, I'm up for it!


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

I was going to buy a replacement motor, and rebuild it. I was going to attempt to put a larger smoother running motor from a Norfolk&Western class J. I doubt it will fit but I want to see what I could put in besides the stock motor.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like your description, it is a massive piece of crap! :laugh:


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you know what they are worth, mine is from an Empire Builder set as I'm a novice. I'm done with Bachmann, there service terrible and I'm mad about the whole thing. It has been a year and a half so the warranty is gone and I'm moving on. I'm now looking for high quality locomotives. I will think about selling it and I'll let you know if I really want to get rid of it if I don't get a new motor.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not all Bachmanns are bad. Everyone I own works great. I think it is truly a hit and miss but my lucks seems the best. Besides, I have lot's of N track, just need an engine!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

UP4000series said:


> Do you know what they are worth, mine is from an Empire Builder set as I'm a novice. I'm done with Bachmann, there service terrible and I'm mad about the whole thing. It has been a year and a half so the warranty is gone and I'm moving on. I'm now looking for high quality locomotives.


I just googled it. Looks like a nice set! If you ever give up on it, maybe a trade if you are interested.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

big ed said:


> I like your description, it is a massive piece of crap! :laugh:


It is, it runs terribly and I refuse to use it and I'm sick of Bachmann. I'm ready to invest in a real n scale northern type. I'm also looking hard for a Hiawatha set from Fox Valley Models.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

I would hate to sell or trade it to you because it is of such poor quality, but if you really want it let me know and tell me if you would like my contact info. I still want to think about it before I get rid of it; I know it's messed up but it was an expensive set and I couldn't take a loss on it.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, sleep on it. No problem. Heck if it didn't work at all, I would still want it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a Kato locomotive.:thumbsup:

http://www.katousa.com/N/GS-4/pictures.html


----------

